

Ask HN: Any open-source webapp RSS reader? - nepsilon

Anything that can match the reading experience of feedly.com.
======
autotravis
I'm not sure about feedly's reading experience. But I liked miniflux[0] when I
used it. It's likely not as fancy as feedly.

0\.
[https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux](https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux)

